# tivo talking directly to nas



## natehieter (Dec 31, 2009)

I recently purchased a Western Digital ShareSpace NAS solution.

I was pleasantly surprised to see TiVo Now Playing list natively recognize the media server that comes with the WD ShareSpace.

However, no matter what I put in the /Public/SharedMovies folder the video list is empty once I step into the ShareSpace link from Now Playing.

Is this intended to work? Or am I just getting a tease? I would certainly love to cut out TivoDeskop+FamilyComputer out of the link when it comes to viewing my video collection. 

Any comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It probably doesn't transcode, so will only do MPEG-2 and .TiVo files (perhaps determined by extension -- ".mpg", ".vob"?). But I'm just guessing.

It's possible you could run pyTivo on the NAS if you need transcoding, but it would likely be slow to transcode.


----------



## natehieter (Dec 31, 2009)

I have tried putting up several formats, including .mpg in the NAS "media" repository.

The NAS appears to be using a "Twonky" server, but I'm not very familiar with the program. I did confirm that the server itself is seeing the movies and loading it into its library....... but the hand-shake between Twonky and TiVo cannot get past the initial "hello".

Do vanilla .mpg files require transcoding?


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I am using a twonky server on my buffalo linkstation, but it does not in any way work with the tivo. I have to use pytivo as my media server, running on my PC, and accessing the NAS as a normal network attached drive.

The townky server DOES work just fine with my PS3, and sort of OK with my XBOX 360. Do you have a PS3 in the house? At least with that, you can see if your media server is functioning OK.


----------

